# Ringneck snake.



## lancaster1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a ringneck snake with a white belly and ring?

I caught one today, but I have sever seen one without red, orange, or at least some yellow. :blink:


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 2, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Has anyone ever seen a ringneck snake with a white belly and ring?
> 
> I caught one today, but I have sever seen one without red, orange, or at least some yellow. :blink:


  I once saw bigfoot in the woods but my camera flash blurred the pic so bad you cant make him out.......We want pics lol.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 2, 2011)

jrh3 said:


> I once saw bigfoot in the woods but my camera flash blurred the pic so bad you cant make him out.......We want pics lol.


Eventually, I will get them off my phone. I can only text pics at the moment.

I have the snake, and I hope it eats for me so I don't have to release it.

If a colorless ringneck sighting is comparable to a bigfoot sighting then I will put up pics today. :lol:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't post the pics at this time. It lets me post mantid pics, but no, snake pics are too big to upload.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 5, 2012)

You got your self a northern one


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 23, 2012)

likebugs said:


> I can't post the pics at this time. It lets me post mantid pics, but no, snake pics are too big to upload.


You can decrease the photo size on adobe photoshop if you get the free trial


----------

